# Ancient Digital Crowd email alias



## dowhatyoulike (Dec 27, 2005)

I have had an email alias from you for 7 or 8 years or so. It works very nicely, but I seem to pay for it intermittently. I received an email today that my service expired last July, and my grace period runs out in January. But I cannot navigate to a place that contains information about renewal or payment for my macsrule.com alias. Possibly the service I have is being discontinued or strangled? I would gladly send you some money, I just cannot figure out how. 

raffy@macsrule.com


----------



## mdnky (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.macosx.com/services/


----------



## dowhatyoulike (Dec 28, 2005)

I went to "services" clicked on "your account" clicked on "activate/renew"
But the paypal link is busted.


----------



## ScottW (Dec 28, 2005)

The link in the email should be accurate.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/payments.php

Go down to Email Service Subscription and choose the payment amount $9.95 and proceed with renewing.


----------



## dowhatyoulike (Dec 28, 2005)

I was just confused because there was no place to specify that it was my macsrule.com alias that I was renewing. I sent the funds. Thanks for providing this service. I'm done here, this thread can fall off, now.

Aside: I took my three kids (17, 20, 22) to see the Stones, in Hershey, Oct 1.
Took about 80 pics. About 20 turned out OK. Here's the slide show.


----------



## mediate (Jan 2, 2006)

I followed your intended process to renew my subscription, but the Payment Options field offers no options. There is only one method available: PayPal. I didn't get the memo: Do I need a PayPal account in order to continue my macosx.com account?


----------

